
How fake accounts constantly manipulate what you see on social media - hhs
https://theconversation.com/how-fake-accounts-constantly-manipulate-what-you-see-on-social-media-and-what-you-can-do-about-it-139610
======
memexy
I keep hearing the narrative about social media being "toxic". But what
exactly is the toxic part?

> Perhaps most importantly, use social media sparingly, like any other
> addictive, toxic substance, and invest in more real-life community building
> conversations. Listen to real people, real stories and real opinions, and
> build from there.

Is the issue that people are not spending enough time talking to their
neighbors? What is the non-toxic solution to social media?

~~~
naasking
Depending on what you want to include under social media:

Social media is ripe for propaganda campaigns.

Anonymity makes people borderline sociopathic.

Anonymous registration makes it ripe for bots.

It creates echo chambers by encouraging confirmation bias.

It also presents a false picture of other peoples lives which has been linked
to depression, suicide, and other psychological ailments.

To drive clicks, the algorithms optimise for rage bait.

All of these interact with each other in various unsavoury ways.

~~~
hhs
> To drive clicks, the algorithms optimise for rage bait.

Indeed, the author expands on the rage bait part here:

“More than just fanning disagreement, trolls want to encourage a belief that
truth no longer exists. Divide and conquer. Distrust anyone who might serve as
a leader or trusted voice. Cut off the head. Demoralize. Confuse. Each of
these is a devastating attack strategy.

Even as a social media researcher, I underestimate the degree to which my
opinion is shaped by these attacks. I think I am smart enough to read what I
want, discard the rest and step away unscathed. Still, when I see a post that
has millions of likes, part of me thinks it must reflect public opinion. The
social media feeds I see are affected by it and, what’s more, I am affected by
the opinions of my real friends, who are also influenced.

The entire society is being subtly manipulated to believe they are on opposite
sides of many issues when legitimate common ground exists.”

